# Interview tomorrow



## redrocks (Aug 29, 2005)

OK, we are hiring a new PT person for a writing position. I have to conduct the initial interviews.

I HATE conducting the interviews almost as much as going on one.

What type of things should I ask this person tomorrow?


----------



## Moneeka (Aug 29, 2005)

Maybe ask why they think you should hire them? What is the one best/worst quality about them? Why did they choose this line of work? Where do they see themselves in the future? What attracted them to this job position?

I don't know...i hope some of these will help!

Good Luck


----------



## Marisol (Aug 30, 2005)

Ask them if they like MAC Cosmetics...hee hee

Some real suggestions:

1. Describe your ideal job and/or boss.

2. Why are you looking for a job? Why are leaving your current

position?

3. What unique experience or qualifications separate you from

other candidates?

4. Tell me about yourself.

5. What are your strengths and weaknesses?

6. Describe some of your most important career accomplishments.

7. What are your short-term/long-term goals?

8. Describe a time when you were faced with a challenging

situation and how you handled it.

9. What are your salary requirements?

10. Why are you interested in this position? Our company?

11. What would your former boss/colleagues say about you?

12. What are the best and worst aspects of your previous job?

13. What do you know about our company?

14. What motivates you? How do you motivate others?


----------



## Pauline (Sep 29, 2005)

Good Luck with the interview. I am sure you will do great. Please let us know how it went and who you hired and why. It be interesting to know who you chose for the job and why. All the bestx


----------

